# why do chicks like archery?



## blindfly69 (Jul 30, 2006)

lol you might think this question is stupid but i swear its true 9 times out of 10.....i have a buddy that says he took up archery to meet chicks and sometimes i believe him.....there's always girls at the club....i know girls who LOVE to bowhunt but wont shoot guns at all.....what is it about archery??


----------



## sambow (Mar 26, 2005)

I do both and a few other girls that i shoot with that shoot guns also....i dont know many girls who only bowhunt....maybe some girls think that bow hunting is a little more humane...i dont really know


----------



## Sammi Jo (Mar 18, 2006)

i like to shoot guns and when i hunt i usualy use a gun....and some of my friends shoot in tournaments....but with archery when you release it doesnt make a loud noise and nock you back lol.....jk


----------



## blindfly69 (Jul 30, 2006)

Sammi Jo said:


> i like to shoot guns and when i hunt i usualy use a gun....and some of my friends shoot in tournaments....but with archery when you release it doesnt make a loud noise and nock you back lol.....jk



haha i was jw.....i think its cuz girls catch on quicker somehow.....there's a few girls at out club and they tear me up during shoots.....


----------



## sambow (Mar 26, 2005)

I think we just have more patience....generally speaking anyways


----------



## blindfly69 (Jul 30, 2006)

true lol


----------



## STSmansdaughter (Mar 11, 2005)

I've been shooting since I was three as well as teaching MANY younger kids throughout my life as well as adults. and the main thing is , women have more patience to learn about bowhunting. (that doesnt include me LMAO) but thats the main reason. And as for guys getting into archery for women...that's shallow. Archery is not a sport to pickup dates..


----------



## JoshKeller (Sep 11, 2003)

> Archery is not a sport to pickup dates..


sure it is! :wink: 

so did you get your "race car" yet?


----------



## JoeyJ94 (Aug 1, 2006)

lol


----------



## ULTRAPROELITE (Jun 20, 2006)

:wink:


----------



## blindfly69 (Jul 30, 2006)

STSmansdaughter said:


> I've been shooting since I was three as well as teaching MANY younger kids throughout my life as well as adults. and the main thing is , women have more patience to learn about bowhunting. (that doesnt include me LMAO) but thats the main reason. And as for guys getting into archery for women...that's shallow. Archery is not a sport to pickup dates..



lol i didnt i've been in it for a few years lol...i know some folks that are though....and if that's their reason then idk as long as their in it


----------



## slayrX (Jul 24, 2006)

archery tournaments are easy to pick up dates i got three in this last year. but i think women like archery so much because bows are quiet they dont kick either. and most of all they can see that arrow fly and hit the bullseye and they get hooked and addited for life. and they also have determenation to win just as much as men do


----------



## Sammi Jo (Mar 18, 2006)

Ooooo you nailed it....lol


----------



## bowhuntin_KS (Dec 21, 2005)

maybe its just me.. but how many of you guys have told a girl you bow hunt.. and had her not be interested? i would say bout 90% of the time a girl thinks there is something attractive about it.. why that is i don't know.


----------



## mossy835 (Jun 30, 2006)

i've hunted with guns as long as i can remeber!!
but i wasn'r interested in archery until my dad secided to get back into it again and he told me to just try it once.
thats all it took!!!!
i like archery cause it gives me a challenge that guns can't. now don't get me wrong here, guns are great and i will always shoot a gun as long as i can pull the trigger,lol!!
but i love my bow and hope to shoot compation as soon as i get good enough..... heard its a lot of fun!!
and guess what?? 

i just found an archey range withinn bout 30 min of my house!!! just found it the other day so i still got to check it out.....

mossy


----------



## jsbullseye (Jan 10, 2006)

its simple some ladys like to up stage guys at a sport that guys think is a guy sport or hobby. you now what i say bring it on more competion for us guys


----------



## girlarchery (Jan 27, 2006)

I do it because I LOVE archery always have!!!! Beating you guys is just an added bonus!:first: :tongue:


----------



## archery101 (Sep 9, 2006)

*why do chicks like tractors*

:gossip: :gossip: :gossip: :gossip: all chicks ive met loved tractors why idk????????????????????lol:darkbeer: :darkbeer: ukey:


----------



## spookit (Sep 10, 2006)

*she shoots*

MY GIRLFRIEND TOOK IT UP SINCE I WAS GONE EVERY WEEKEND FOR 05 AND 06 YEAR OF ARCHERY,SHE STARTED OUT WITH A WHITETAIL 2 SHORTENED AS FAR IT WOULD GO WAY TO LANG FOR HER IT WAS 3/4 THE SIZE OF HER BUT THIS YEAR SHE STARTED WITH A BOW FITTED FOR HER SIZE 5'3 125 LBS. SHE SHOT EVERY 3D TOURNAMENT THAT WAS IN OUR AREA AND HALFWAY THROUGH THE SUMMER TOOK UP TRADITIONAL AND SHOOTS BOTH CLASSES IN WOMANS CLASSES.TOOK HER RIFLE HUNTING TWO YEARS AGO AND IN ONE WEEK OF THE WEEKEND I TOOK HER SHE:tongue: BOUGHT A RIFLE AND SIGHTED IT IN AND KILLED FIRST DEER AT 175 YARDS. ONE SHOT ONE KILL LADY OF MINE.


----------



## sambow (Mar 26, 2005)

also for me archery is more challenging than gun hunting....when ur out there hunting so many things can go wrong when u have a bow...they have to be close enough...u have to draw without then seeing u...u cant hit any brush at all with ur arrow....judge ur yardage...then u have to have good shot placement, im not saying gun hunting aint challenging but bowhunting is more difficult....and i dont know about other girls but i definatly enjoy that challenge!!!


----------



## archer Jordan (Aug 2, 2006)

*i donno*

i donno why girls likes archery but i like it i went to a 3d shoot today and my gosh they was more girls there than boys


----------



## slayrX (Jul 24, 2006)

I have to agree with sambow it is a true challenge. I think any one can pick a properly sighted gun up and kill an animal at 200 yards pretty easily. I like hunting elk and you get a major adraline rush when you have elk only 30 yards away and there screaming and running back and forth. not to mention your sitting in the middle of this trying not to get ran over by one while your sitting on the ground in aw at what your witnessing in from of your own eyes. and when you see your arrow in flight and make contact you just want to explode with adreniline


----------



## trykon286 (Jun 13, 2006)

ive never picked up a chick by teling them i bowhunt, thats what the camaro isfor.


----------



## youthhunter3 (Jan 16, 2006)

i tihnk the girls join 1 reason its an awsome sport that requiers patience wich they have no testoterone build up there and in my town anyways to be around me no but after i invited them out once they'ra hooked then they go and slaghter me in 2 years and i guess it makes em feel better that they are finally better at doing something than us boys (don't get me worng you can do alot of other stuff better than us almost everything anyways) but yeah there is no resone i have met anybody who doesn't like archery seriouly when was the last time you heard someone after thier first time saying archery sucks ill never try it again it is almost no one


----------



## Makiro-archer (Sep 26, 2006)

HELLO why do guys like archery we gurls don't have to be at home cooking and cleaning all day.Guys think they are the only ones who are aloud to do cool stuff i realy hate that about people who think that guys are the stronger of the guy gurl world we are equal hummanbeings so what we may not like mood some times or killing something but hey some times we just like it.


----------



## countryboy89 (Sep 11, 2006)

*I dunno*

I dunno why gurls like archery, I aint never got a date when I told a gurl that I bowhunt. I wish I could get a girlfriend that would go bowhunting with me!


----------



## Bowtech_PatDual (Jul 11, 2006)

i think any girl that shoots a bow is HOT!!!


----------



## Obsession (Nov 11, 2003)

I believe there is just more and more women becoming involved in the sport is all...it's nice to see


----------



## mbuemi (Aug 7, 2006)

Well have you told your friend to hang out at the martin booth if he wants girls


----------



## kegan (Aug 28, 2006)

i got into archery for the great food (and bones for tools, sinew, hides, etc.) and loved it just cause of that. then my buddy told me he took a female friend of his out shooting and two days later she asked HIM out. i was stunned. i started thinking about it (as i do most things) and come up with a few conclusions (but i'm a guy so what do oi know?):
1. quiet kill- as was said. 
2. archers have different body forms than gun nuts (leaner, slimmer, less body needed for "kick", more muscle for heavy bows)
3. they like it too


any thoughts ladies? did i get close?


----------



## kegan (Aug 28, 2006)

sambow said:


> ...u have to draw without then seeing u...


not true. i got my first shot of the season with him looking right at me. he was more spooked though. and if you still hunt with an over the shoulder quiver you need to watch your fletchings.


----------



## kegan (Aug 28, 2006)

slayrX said:


> I have to agree with sambow it is a true challenge. I think any one can pick a properly sighted gun up and kill an animal at 200 yards pretty easily.


that's why people like guns and scopes. they are easy. compounds are similiar now too.


----------



## kegan (Aug 28, 2006)

Makiro-archer said:


> HELLO why do guys like archery we gurls don't have to be at home cooking and cleaning all day.Guys think they are the only ones who are aloud to do cool stuff i realy hate that about people who think that guys are the stronger of the guy gurl world we are equal hummanbeings so what we may not like mood some times or killing something but hey some times we just like it.


there are genetic differences between men and women. but istead of men turning out superior, women are the superior ones. y chromosomes are have the largest differences with our simmien cousins, so theoretically women are stronger and less susceptible to diseases like malaria and aids. but people just grew up ignorant. originally, male apes had more testoterone causing them to be violent and controlling- that started it all. 

now that i'm done with my history/biology lesson, let me illiterate that things like hunting and archery are thought to be "the man's job", so now adays when most guys sit at offices, society feels we need those "manly instincts".


----------



## mbuemi (Aug 7, 2006)

Actually Males do have a larger muscle mass. Why is this turning into the battle of the sexes??


----------



## kegan (Aug 28, 2006)

mbuemi said:


> Actually Males do have a larger muscle mass. Why is this turning into the battle of the sexes??


i was just talking. and that's not always true. some males do because they fell a need or want to do more physically challenging things or because of large amounts of testosterone.


----------



## kegan (Aug 28, 2006)

i was still curious about the topic so i surveyed some girls at my school. the results were extremely one sided. all but one of the girls interviewed prefered archers to gunman because of there muscles, because they themselves prefered bows, but mainly becaus of the skill involved. skill huh, go figure.


----------



## mbuemi (Aug 7, 2006)

Well i can say from experience that trap is childs play compared to 3-D archery.


----------



## Ludwig-Mathews (Oct 5, 2006)

I'm not a girl but can't understand why people shoot animals... Especially girls...

Mayby it's verry difrent in the USA because of an overpopulation of animals...
Can't see why girls like that  (I hate it myself...)


----------



## bowhunter2121 (Sep 27, 2006)

Ludwig-Mathews said:


> I'm not a girl but can't understand why people shoot animals... Especially girls...
> 
> Mayby it's verry difrent in the USA because of an overpopulation of animals...
> Can't see why girls like that  (I hate it myself...)


if u dont like 2 kill animals then y r u on this site?????


----------



## mbuemi (Aug 7, 2006)

lmao!!!

Because its not a hunting website, bowhunter. Its archery. Im sure Ludwig is a tournament archer, or a hobby archer.

Well i dont hunt a whol lot, barely any, but i can say the most exciting thing about it for me personally, would be the challenge of making a shot. Also, we do it for the food. Bambi's dad tastes quite good.


----------



## Makiro-archer (Sep 26, 2006)

kegan said:


> there are genetic differences between men and women. but istead of men turning out superior, women are the superior ones. y chromosomes are have the largest differences with our simmien cousins, so theoretically women are stronger and less susceptible to diseases like malaria and aids. but people just grew up ignorant. originally, male apes had more testoterone causing them to be violent and controlling- that started it all.
> 
> now that i'm done with my history/biology lesson, let me illiterate that things like hunting and archery are thought to be "the man's job", so now adays when most guys sit at offices, society feels we need those "manly instincts".


well now adays men and women are both strong so since men sit at offices thats their choice.women want to feel strong so they dicied to start shooting a bow and arrow so please even when apes ruled the world they don't any more so technicaly generics don't come into play today.I feel that a man and a women are as strong as they want to be if they sit at offices all day thats how they choice to be strong if women want to do archery thats their strong.


----------



## mbuemi (Aug 7, 2006)

Well im not trying to say that women are unequal, for a lack of better words, than men, but i was merely trying to point out a scientific fact. Men do generally have more muscle mass and capacity than women do.

What were we talking about again...


----------



## kegan (Aug 28, 2006)

let's all get back to the point here- why do chicks like archery? so far i've found that it is because it takes more skill than a gun. anybody else?


----------



## mbuemi (Aug 7, 2006)

Well i can only make assumptions as im not a girl...but i'd go with what most of the other guys are saying. Almost no noise, and no kick.


----------



## medved (Nov 1, 2005)

There was exactly one thing I was afraid of where I went to highschool, which was archery in girls phys ed. The only two safe places to stand were directly in front of the target, or 250 yards away, and I always kept 300 yards between that and myself. 

Women's archery, however, has come a huge distance since that time:


----------



## Makiro-archer (Sep 26, 2006)

first of all nice kill looks good.and second of all i realy could care less that they have more muscle mass i think that if women tried hard enough we could have as much.hell look at the women body builders.point provin:teeth:


----------



## mbuemi (Aug 7, 2006)

Lol that wasnt the point...Im not saying they cant or couldnt do anything. Its just that they, by nature, have a smaller muscle mass. Im not trying to be insulting, if that was implied, thats just how it is. 

And btw, do you know the Bob white archery club? Which club do you go to, because im very close to where you live. (Makiro)


----------



## medved (Nov 1, 2005)

Makiro-archer said:


> first of all nice kill looks good.and second of all i realy could care less that they have more muscle mass i think that if women tried hard enough we could have as much.hell look at the women body builders.point provin:teeth:


One of the prettiest women of the 1890s was also one of the strongest women ever to walk the Earth. Try doing google searches on 'Katie Sandwina'.










About 6-1, 220 or thereabouts. Katie could put 300 lbs on a bar and do military presses with it.


----------



## Hoyt Queen (Oct 3, 2006)

I think I can fairly join this discussion - because I am a chick and I love archery. I agree with mbuemi, women do not have the muscle mass a man does, I know for a fact. That is the way God made us. Women are at a disadvantage due to that fact. When you look at all the factors, the poundage that you pull is a huge one. Most women that I know can not pull more than 50-55 lbs., and that is usually the larger women who have built their muscles up. Smaller women usually tend to pull much less than that. (not always, so don't anyone get offended). I am of average build and have been shooting for 6 years. I can pull 47 lbs. very comfortably. I can pull 55 lbs. but not more than once. Most men that I know of, no matter what their size, can usually pull back 60 lbs. easy. A lot of them pull more like 70 or more. How can you try to debate that women and men are made the same? Not only that, look at body mass (muscle vs. fat ratio). The ideal man has more lean muscle than the ideal woman, men are supposed to have around 12% body fat, woman are supposed to have around 25% (which in turn means that men are supposed to have more muscle). That's just the way God made us. BTW, there are advantages to both 

Now about the body builder comment, it's true that women obsessed with that can make themselves look like a man, but who wants to do that? I am a lady and proud of it. I work out and lift weights - it helps keep me fit and toned, but it does not create muscle mass equivalent to that of a man's. Besides, if we're out shooting in our spare time, how are we going to find time to work out and lift weights for hours a day like they do? Point proven.

mbuemi: I only own Hoyts (I currently have 3 of them). I am currently shooting a Trykon XL and love it! The only flaw with my setup is that I don't have enough of them


----------



## 88 PS190 (Sep 26, 2006)

4 years ago (highschool) I was a range officer in our archery club. And as such showed alot of people how to draw and hold. And while guys are capable of hauling back more weight they also seem to have a predeposition to think that this is desireable. Therefore they would pick out bows (recurve) with higher poundage (40-50 normally). The girls would pick one in the 15 to 25 pound range. And I feel that picking the lighter weight was probably one thing that helped get them shooting properly faster and easier than with the guys.

The guys could easily pull their 45 or so, but would use the wrong muscles as they hadn't learned how to hold their arm with the back muscles, and using the heavier poundage it was harder to get them to shut off the use of arm muscles and train up their back muscle memory.

The girls on he lighter bows, and perhaps with less arm strength quickly learned how to use the large back muscles to do the work, and once drawn were much steadier, and more comfortable.

The girls also didn't have the habit of drawing and releasing quickly, but instead could be shown and then repeat a consistant anchor point and sight picture.

That said our best overall archers were guys, but I think that was just because we took the time to delve into the mechanics/set up a bit more than those girls did.

I think at more serious levels of the sport girls take the time to understand their equipment and us guys need to take heed.


----------



## mbuemi (Aug 7, 2006)

Holy cow shes smart and shoots hoyts.... 0_0

And...

Oh by all means i dont think anyone is trying to prove that women are incapable of shooting bows just as well as men.(If i've over stressed that point, i just want to make it clear whats trying to be said.)

What you said, 88, makes a lot of sense. Ive heard and seen that girls have much more patience to learn things correctly, and not get mad and try to throw your bow over a clif...Not that ive done that though... 

Our best shooter next year in our trap league will actually be a girl...She is awesome, thats for sure.


----------



## 88 PS190 (Sep 26, 2006)

mbuemi said:


> Our best shooter next year in our trap league will actually be a girl...She is awesome, thats for sure.


I know some girls like that, half amazed they like shooting 12's and all amazed by them shooting so consistantly.


----------



## mbuemi (Aug 7, 2006)

88 PS190 said:


> I know some girls like that, half amazed they like shooting 12's and all amazed by them shooting so consistantly.



? Sorry i dont understand what you mean by that...Reword it maybe? I think i know what youre getting at...


----------



## Hoyt Queen (Oct 3, 2006)

Not only do we tend to be more patient and more willing to learn the proper technique, etc, but we also have one big advantage.......we don't have to worry about being macho in front of all the other guys (or girls)!!  :nono: 

Question for you guys: Why can't I get any of the guys to shoot with me? Guys will take me out on a date, take me hunting, etc. -- but they will NOT come shoot with me!


----------



## Techy (Nov 8, 2004)

kegan said:


> there are genetic differences between men and women. but istead of men turning out superior, women are the superior ones. y chromosomes are have the largest differences with our simmien cousins, so theoretically women are stronger and less susceptible to diseases like malaria and aids. but people just grew up ignorant. originally, male apes had more testoterone causing them to be violent and controlling- that started it all.
> 
> now that i'm done with my history/biology lesson,QUOTE]
> 
> ...


----------



## 88 PS190 (Sep 26, 2006)

sickle cell anemiea is so prevelant because those who have sickle cell anemia are more likely to survive infection than those with out the trait. And is not linked to recognition of malaria.

Its akin to cysticfibrosis in european populations and resistance to the plague.

As far as Y chromosome affecting susceptability to aids, it is easier for women to contract HIV than it is for a guy to contract HIV, but I believe I have heard that it developing into full blown Aids is less likely in females.

Enough of that stuff.

Do chicks dig archery? Yes, if you meet a girl who also likes shooting, you should go shoot with her. And prepare to lose just remember if you act slightly like you were sandbagging they will be very mad, and keep demanding rematches.


----------



## mbuemi (Aug 7, 2006)

Hoyt Queen:

Because it looks aweful bad when you kick our butts


----------



## Hoyt Queen (Oct 3, 2006)

mbuemi, 88 PS190 and any other guy out there,

Do your wives shoot with you? Do they kick your butt? (come on now, tell the truth! just kidding). I know a few couples that shoot together and usually the man is still a better shooter. No matter who is better, I think it's a great hobby to have together.


----------



## mbuemi (Aug 7, 2006)

Ahaa...well...in most circumstances, that is true. But i can tell you, its either because the guy thinks:

The girl cant keep up
will nag him to death
will beat him and make him look bad 

Generally its one of those. Not that theyre true, normally they arent. Ive never seen a girl who cant hike through WV just as well as i can. Nagging tho...


----------



## 88 PS190 (Sep 26, 2006)

Hoyt Queen said:


> mbuemi, 88 PS190 and any other guy out there,
> 
> Do your wives shoot with you? Do they kick your butt? (come on now, tell the truth! just kidding). I know a few couples that shoot together and usually the man is still a better shooter. No matter who is better, I think it's a great hobby to have together.



I got one of my ex girlfriends to shoot with me.. not married (21 so i'm not rushing it) She still shoots, internature recurve, She goes out back and shoots most everyday.

Maybe my next should be an archer...


----------



## mbuemi (Aug 7, 2006)

Sounds good to me


----------



## Hoyt Queen (Oct 3, 2006)

How come I can't seem to find any guys like you in Missouri? :dance:


----------



## 88 PS190 (Sep 26, 2006)

I'm in too many states to include missouri...

do you hang out at archery shoots??


----------



## bissen00 (Feb 10, 2005)

im the opposite i cant get any girls to shoot with me id go in a second if someone asked me to.


----------



## kegan (Aug 28, 2006)

Techy said:


> kegan said:
> 
> 
> > there are genetic differences between men and women. but istead of men turning out superior, women are the superior ones. y chromosomes are have the largest differences with our simmien cousins, so theoretically women are stronger and less susceptible to diseases like malaria and aids. but people just grew up ignorant. originally, male apes had more testoterone causing them to be violent and controlling- that started it all.
> ...


----------



## kegan (Aug 28, 2006)

bissen00 said:


> im the opposite i cant get any girls to shoot with me id go in a second if someone asked me to.


go around asking women if you can survey them. ask them which they prefer: guns or bows and why. i found six (out of 13) girls who liked archery. i was amazed too. i had no clue.


----------



## kegan (Aug 28, 2006)

went over to a friends house to shoot (he just got a recurve and i wnated to show off my longbow) and some of the neighborhood girls had come over. his bow was 45# and mine was 50#.they tried his and worked at it all after noon. by the end of the day they could shoot my bow better than my buddy could his and he had a week more practice then him. they had more trouble pulling the bow back, but they were three times more acurate.


----------



## mbuemi (Aug 7, 2006)

ahaha, that sucks! But glad to see they got into it and did well.


----------



## bkvisco (Apr 27, 2005)

Queene when I finish building your indoor bow i'll come out and shoot with ya..............LOL


----------



## Hoyt Queen (Oct 3, 2006)

Oh, you mean I get free hand delivery?? And I get to kick another guy's butt?? :whoo: Sounds good to me!!! :nod:


----------



## 88 PS190 (Sep 26, 2006)

Riight hoyt queen.... I've had my fair share of female encountered butt whipping so i'm going on a 7/7 training regimine, and if you are ever encountering me... I will give it my best and lose...

Oh well.

~B

ps. finally I'm up later than you!!!


----------



## Hoyt Queen (Oct 3, 2006)

88 PS190: No, your not. gotcha beat again. What are you doing going to bed at 2:56 am? So early? (just kidding) :nod: OK, I'm ready for the challenge. When you coming to MO? :smile:

HQ


----------



## 88 PS190 (Sep 26, 2006)

dunno about 256, I made it till 430 this morning. and its 906 now! WHEN DO I SLEEP!


----------



## Mr colourful (Oct 28, 2006)

hey why the are you abusing em or wat

at the my dads archery shop theres always girls aroung whats the problem its just girls and it not a dating area its some were to have fun  

ROFL


----------



## imadragonkeeper (Oct 30, 2006)

I can tell you my point af view about it. It's more of a challenge to bowhunt than rifle/muzzleload. Figure a deer is 150+ yards out, you pull the trigger and you're done - its all about the kill. With a bow its all about the hunt. You have to be close to the deer so you have to read signs and figure out where they travel. You have to be quiet, still, unscented and unseen. Its you against nature, you don't have to be a big person to do it. And you have to have alot of patience (which women tend to have more of ). I always wanted to learn to bowhunt, but I didn't know anyone who did it until I met my husband last year. I liked his philosophy - eat what you kill more than just going for a trophy (although that can be an added bonus!). There is rarely instant gratification in bowhunting (my stepson can't do it - he gets too bored). We use tree stands and a blind for hunting and have no food plots around (unless you count the bean fields). Saw a nice 10 pointer going into the area we hunt so we may get the bonus trophy this year if we can out-cunning him!


----------



## arnie-da-archer (Oct 29, 2005)

:darkbeer:well i have had success with chicks in archery its mianly due to the fact that its different and sort of abnormal :wink: just look cute andf shoot good scores and ull be ok :darkbeer:


----------

